

SoCal Startups: I Want to put your logo on my business cards. No strings. - traviso

I’m ordering my business cards for The Startup Cafe and I want to put your startup’s logo and URL on the back.<p>How do you get in on this? Simple:<p>Do you have a Web, open-source, or mobile startup or event located somewhere in SoCal?<p>Does it have a logo?<p>Can you design the back of a business card using this template and these guidelines?<p>Can you upload that design to Flickr and tag it with tscMoo?<p>Awesome, you’ve made the cut. I’m getting 100 cards printed so get your logo in. First come first served.
======
traviso
... i'm dumb... Template: [http://us.moo.com/bit-
bucket/templates/minicard_template_us....](http://us.moo.com/bit-
bucket/templates/minicard_template_us.jpg)

Guidelines: <http://us.moo.com/help/faq/yay-nay.html>

------
azal
Where is the Template and the Guidelines ?

